# Worried about bitch's breast after giving birth



## jasonblob (Feb 17, 2012)

our maltese gave birth to 4 lovely puppies 2 weeks ago, but her breasts seem a bit sore. i have done some research to see if she has an infection but i dont think she does. 

but, today her two lower breasts seem a lot bigger then the others and they are also harder. 

its her first group of babies. does anyone know if this is normal.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You need to show this to your vet. She looks engorged to me. This is why breeders should have mentors and know what they are doing before having litters.


----------



## jasonblob (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks SOO much! i will take her to the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Please take her to a vet. The vet is the only one that can help. Poor baby it looks painful.....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You could try to express some of the milk to relieve some of the pressure. Are the puppies nursing ok?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Is there any way you could get her to a Vet. today? Do you have an emergency vet. in your area? If this were to be mastitis, she needs to be on antibiotics NOW to prevent complications.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I have experience with whelping, I am no expert at all so please do seek medical advise - however they certainly do seem engorged and it is probably because the pups are not nursing on them and using the others. Please be careful make sure there is no puss or green coming out - you can express some milk - and warm compresses.....Please keep us posted


----------



## jasonblob (Feb 17, 2012)

yes i have pressed on them both and milk comes outs. no puss.


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like mastitis - very very painful. 
The poor Lovey. I know it's painful in humans with only one baby and 2 breasts cant imagine what it would be life for a furbaby with multiple of each.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you call the vet?


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Warm compresses work with humans.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Any update on this poor baby??


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm really concerned for her, so please do give us an update after you take her to the Vet tomorrow.


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

leuk warm wet teabags placed on the nipples work with humans too - the antioxidants in hte tea is meant to help. Well it helped with me when I had it with my son anyway - I dsont know if it would work the same with dogs, but it's worth a try right?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in for an update.....BUMP.


----------



## jasonblob (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for everyones concern!I am pleased to say that the vet checked them over and has confirmed that she is fine.they are a bit sore because the pups have been a bit rough with them and they told me to not let them feed as long.

All pups got checked over as well and vet said that they all all strong and healthy.

Really appreciate the advice given on this forum already.

Thanks again!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is wonderful news. So glad everyone is doing so well!


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

Excellent, fantastic news.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm glad things are fine. Tea bags do also work for humans but you have to prepare them like you're brewing tea and after cooling to warm apply. I worked maternal child for 16 years. More ino than anyone wanted?


----------

